# Denmark-where to go



## Armadillo (May 1, 2005)

We have 3 weeks June/july starting out from Kristiansand in Norway and ending back at Calais. I have read a few ideas on what to see in Norway--obviously not going too far north 'cos of lack of time--but we would like to spend a few days in Denmark also.

Has anyone any suggestions ? We are not great on capital cities or culture; much preferring walking and coastlines, and even the odd bit of relaxation on a quiet beach

Also, I am trying to get info on the ferry from Gothenburg to Fredrikshavn, but from what I have looked at so far I can't seem to get a price for a 'van over 6m long. Anyone been on this route with a longer vehicle? Is there anything in particular that we should not miss en route from Norway to Gothenburg


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Have you looked at these sites the last one is some of my views on Denmark:

http://www.visitdenmark.com/siteforside.htm
http://www.visitsweden.com/Default____34593.aspx

http://www.aukh76.dsl.pipex.com/CaravanTravels_Denmark.html

I think I costed out the ferry charges across the Baltic to be about the same price as the bridges for a 7.25 metre van and a lot less convenient but if you do not want to visit Copenhagen then that ferry is probably better considering you only have 3 weeks. We found coastal Denmark very quiet in early June.

DFDS operate a ferry service across that rounte have you tried phoning them?

peedee


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Armadillo said:


> ...but we would like to spend a few days in Denmark also.
> 
> Has anyone any suggestions ?


Hi Armadillo,

just one: When travelling through Denmark on the motorway E45 southwards, leave the motorway at the exit no. 44 and head towards Røved. It is only about 3 klicks away and there is a very interesting "Troll Forest", consisting of lots of oak (so I think at least, my wife is the botanist :wink: ) trees which have grown to very peculiar shapes. We had spent a whole afternoon there in 2003.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------

